# Sample Variations: No Lens is Perfect



## cgw (Sep 16, 2013)

Worthwhile:

LensRentals.com - There is No Perfect Lens


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2013)

Zeiss 135mm APO

Interesting reading as well.


----------

